# The 270 gal



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Here is the 270 gal that will be setup down at my place here next week.......This pic is taken at the LFS.....It will change....I will rework the tank as I see fit and repost pics once at my place and setup with the tessalatta in it

LOL-
I guess a pic would be nice......

View attachment 191311


Cheers


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

that is a nice looking tank for an lfs display tank, looks like it's in great shape too. what are the dimensions on it? it looks like a beast.

can't wait to see what you do with it...

nevermind, just checked the other thread and saw it's a 8x2... great footprint


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

cant wait to see it fully stocked by you.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

any pics of the tessellata?


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

That bitch is gonna be heavy..
Save backs and use their insurance in case something gets dropped.
$200 bucks well spent

Sweet tank


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

joedizzlempls said:


> any pics of the tessellata?


Not right now man


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Sweet looking tank AK!!








Can't wait to see more pics!!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Winkyee said:


> Sweet looking tank AK!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks...More to come in a week or two


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

AKSkirmish said:


> Sweet looking tank AK!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks...More to come in a week or two
[/quote]

i moved the same tank a few weeks ago. i wouldnt attempt moving it with less than 9 people. 10 is ideal


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

I guess we will see
I plan on haveing 3 people move the tank....a fourth will be on standby.....


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

AKSkirmish said:


> I guess we will see
> I plan on haveing 3 people move the tank....a fourth will be on standby.....


3 samoans is pretty much equal to 10 normal guys, so that sounds about right...


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

joedizzlempls said:


> I guess we will see
> I plan on haveing 3 people move the tank....a fourth will be on standby.....


3 samoans is pretty much equal to 10 normal guys, so that sounds about right...








[/quote]

Thats the way I see it....these guys could make NFL linemen look small......


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

a good friend of mine is samoan and his whole family is massive.... his 16 year old sister makes me look little

anyways, i can't wait to see this tessellata eel... i have actually never seen one in person, but they are amazing looking eels.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

AKSkirmish said:


> I guess we will see
> I plan on haveing 3 people move the tank....a fourth will be on standby.....


3 samoans is pretty much equal to 10 normal guys, so that sounds about right...








[/quote]

Thats the way I see it....these guys could make NFL linemen look small......:rasp:
[/quote]

or 3 strong richard simmons


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

marco said:


> I guess we will see
> I plan on haveing 3 people move the tank....a fourth will be on standby.....


3 samoans is pretty much equal to 10 normal guys, so that sounds about right...








[/quote]

Thats the way I see it....these guys could make NFL linemen look small......:rasp: 
[/quote]

or 3 strong richard simmons :rasp: 
[/quote]

????????


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Sweet tank AK. very jealous. its gonna look spectacular when its uo and running with the tess settled in.

keep us updated


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Damn AK is that an 8 footer? Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

His Majesty said:


> Damn AK is that an 8 footer? Can't wait to see the finished product.


Yeah man it's an 8 footer....


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)

AK, you are pretty much living my dream life - Live up in the beautfiul north, and you are making a pretty penny.

Can you employ me?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

LOL :rasp:

On another note..
I got the tank placed yesterday at my shop...Going to home depot today to get some tubeing for the filtration......Should be up and running later today.....Got the Tessy in my 40 Gal BRDR right now until things are cycled.

Things are not pretty right now-But If I can remember to grab my camera before I leave-I will grab a few pics of things as they sit right now.


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

more pics, more pics! i know we wont be getting cell phone pictures so im looking forward to them.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

xeloR said:


> more pics, more pics! i know we wont be getting cell phone pictures so im looking forward to them.


Cheers
Thinga are a mess so remember that one :rasp:

But I'll manage to grab some filtration pics...it's got a pretty nice sump setup for it with what looks to be dual 1000 gal or better overflows for it as well......
Since the Eel is in my 40 gal right now-I can manage to grab some pretty high quality pics of it as well....


----------

